# $2 for a Banana



## roadfix (Jan 31, 2019)

....only in Japan.    These bananas are imported from the Philippines.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm surprized that it wasn't peeled and stored in modofied atmosphere package. You can charge even more for it.

I like to suck on a little argon with my fruit.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 31, 2019)

That's a steal. 
https://www.thedailymeal.com/eat/27000-melons-and-10-other-insanely-expensive-foods-slideshow


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 1, 2019)

59 -69 cents a pound here.


----------

